#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Technology news

## nivetha selvaraj

Latest Web ApplicationsThe Latest Updates on Web ApplicationsLooking for Proofreaders OnlineThe Internet age has brought about many changes with the way we do things. Nowadays you can do almost everything online, from doing research for school assignments to shopping for furniture. You will find almost anything you need on the web, from information to all kinds of products and services.Despite the increasing reliance on online services, some people still do not utilize the services of online proofreaders. What they do not realize is that getting online paper help brings about so many advantages. In fact, more and more experienced editors are offering their services online. One of the reasons why getting online paper help is advantageous is that it is easier to communicate online with your editor. Instead of having to send in your paper draft via post, editors can immediately receive your draft via email, saving you valuable time. The same goes for sending back a copy of the edited work to you. This is obviously especially important if you have a deadline looming. Another advantage is that some online proofreaders use tools like Google Docs that allow you to view your original paper and the edited one side-by-side. This makes it easy for you to compare them easily since you can see the revisions at once. Even better, you can actually see what revisions are made step-by-step so that you can also learn more about the proofreading process.Last but not least, due to the competition between service providers, you will find a lot of proofreaders online that are very reasonably priced.Posted on July 7th, 2011 by GregFiled under: Business, Computers And Technology, Internet And Businesses Online | No Comments  Microsoft Silverlight A growing number of web sites are now using Microsofts Silverlight application framework for developing various content on their web sites. The freeware application is getting traction among web designers and developers.At this point, it is posing a real tough fight with Adobes competing technology, Air. Both technologies have their own pros and cons but it may get down to support as the determining factor of who will get the upper hand. Would Microsoft give more development support, and of course money, to further develop Silverlight? At this point, it looks like it is the most prudent thing to do.Posted on March 6th, 2011 by GregFiled under: Open Source | No Comments  Take your office to the sandy beaches of Turkey!Wandering around the grimy shorelines at Antalya or while taking pleasure in the striking weather at BODRUM & Gmbet in Turkey, there are chances that you may get a phone from the workplace to glance through few vital mails sent to your Outlook inbox that needs to be answered without delay. Ever thought how will you manage to handle this situation? You will have to depart from these beautiful places seeking an internet caf or grab your laptop, isnt it? Now you must be thinking wish I could access my mails amidst this pleasure itself, right? This is when you should host exchange on your mobile phone. It gives you the luxury to access your mails from wherever you want. However, in order to get access to this facility, you should check whether your phone is compatible with the local wireless providers.In Turkey, as we all know most populace speak in Turkish language. Nonetheless, lingo is not an obstacle whilst using dedicated exchange server. Exchange Server 2007 is available in diverse tongues due to which residents of Turkey can use it in their local language. Turkcell, Vodafone, and Avea are the three main wireless providers in Turkey. Thus, its imperative for you the compatibility of your phone with these local wireless companies. Turkcell provides the best coverage map in Turkey, followed by Vodafone, who has 22% of the wireless device customers in Turkey. Avea has widespread coverage of the country. However, its vital to verify these providers websites to know the top offers and schemes that they offer for Hosted Microsoft Exchange. It is also significant to confirm with your native countrys providers about the roaming provisions with Turkish carriers.On the whole, the striking beaches of Turkey can turn to your office if your Smartphone is synchronized with Microsoft Exchange Server. Hosted BES or Hosted BlackBerry can also be great options.Posted on February 25th, 2011 by GregFiled under: General | No Comments  Technology Competition Microsofts competitors are strategizing and readying after years of watching the software giant rake in billions of dollars from its desktop software franchise. On Tuesday, IBM announced its release of Lotus Symphony which is a suite of free desktop applications based on the OpenOffice.org open-source product. This computing giant, which has aggressively been challenging Microsofts desktop dominance for ages, stated that Lotus Symphony is a standards-based alternative to Microsofts proprietary Office. On Monday afternoon, Yahoo also issued their stand and said that it paid $350 million to acquire Zimbra, a start-up that developed a Web-based e-mail and collaboration package comparable with Microsoft Exchange and Outlook.Posted on December 10th, 2010 by editorFiled under: General | Comments Off Dont overlook your company mails amidst the liveliness of ArgentinaWith eye-catching scenery, sophisticated cities and vivacious culture, Argentina is a travelers paradise. People who love to bask in the beauty of nature can navigate the Patagonian prairieland, mount South Americas top peak, stride amid thousands of penguins and observe the worlds most astounding waterfalls. Trekkers can trial the spectacular landscape of the verdant Lake District with its magnificent lakes and white-tipped mountains. But amidst all this liveliness of Argentina, you cant avoid your official mails in the Outlook inbox. This is where Exchange Server Hosting seems like a helpful tool! Hosted MS Exchange can be set up to integrate with your phone that will permit fast access to your mails! Read morePosted on December 6th, 2010 by GregFiled under: Business, Computers And Technology, General, Internet And Businesses Online | No Comments  Mixing Freelance Web Development With a Real JobFor many people, the prospect of quitting their jobs to start freelancing sounds ridiculous, mainly due to the risks attached. Failing to succeed in due time with your freelancing endeavors can easily spell disaster for your financial situation, so a lot of pre-planning is usually required to make something good out of it.One of the best things you can do to stay safe in the whole ordeal is to not quit your day job in the first place  sure, itll be a lot of work in the beginning, but itll be the best way to see if you can stay afloat in the highly competitive market of freelance web developers.The best time to do some work on your freelancing would be the weekends  provided of course your job doesnt have you working weekends as well. Set aside 3-4 hours on both Saturday and Sunday, and stick to that schedule as best as you can. In the beginning, do your best to build connections and dont focus on high-paying jobs that much  just make sure you get enough on your plate.And then, only when you feel youre actually getting overwhelmed with your projects as a freelance web developer  and of course youre earning more per hour  should you quit your day job. Even then, be careful  its best to wait at least 1-2 months after youve started profiting well enough, so that youre sure you werent just going through a temporary period.Posted on November 18th, 2010 by GregFiled under: Development, General | No Comments  Navigator Tabbed browsing gives you a much better way to surf the net. You do no longer have to open one page at a time. With the tabbed browsing, open several pages at once with just one click. And now your homepage can be a multiple tabbed pages. The popup blocker lets you surf the web without any intrusion. Advanced popup blocker will notify you when popup are blocked. You can also block pop-ups on a site per site basis and Image Manager lets you block images to block offensive images or to do speed up the rendering of web sites.Posted on November 10th, 2010 by GregFiled under: General | Comments Off Four times during the day when you must check the content you have writtenThe majority of search engine optimisation campaigns require the creation of a great deal of content for many different purposes. Content is of utmost importance to online business owners because it enables them to communicate with internet users and with the search engines too. It can inform others about the business they are running and gain their interest, trust and respect too.A lot of SEO content has to be written on a daily basis because many search engine optimisation services and techniques require consistency in order to be effective. You have to be regularly writing new content and it is important to make this content as effective and useful for your business as possible. Read morePosted on October 21st, 2010 by GregFiled under: Business, Computers And Technology, General | No Comments  Get to grips with Google InstantThere has been a recent introduction from Google of a feature called Instant which has been designed to allow you to search results more recently added. Google Instant allows you to see the newest content to hit Google listings with moments of it being submitted. Google Instant is an excellent tool that can be used to ensure you achieve an outstanding Social Media campaign with your internet marketing strategy.By accessing Google and searching for the Channel Tunnel for example you can see a great example of the Instant results feature showing new news features and the latest Twitter posts too. Read morePosted on October 21st, 2010 by GregFiled under: Business, Computers And Technology, Internet And Businesses Online | No Comments  Small Business Server 2003 R2 and 2008Running different significant operations that too at a low budget is a must for small and medium enterprises, isnt it? But how? This is where Microsoft Small Business Server plays a significant role providing SMEs all the necessary benefits and technologies that only large companies could afford to have otherwise. Windows Small Business Server is mainly designed for running network infrastructure of SMEs, this include both intranet and internet access. The focus of Small Business Server is that it can combine many of Microsofts premier technologies in an installation that can run on a single servercombining messaging, directory services, and security tools into a single, affordable solution for small businesses. With the upgradation of Small Business Server to new versions, lot have been added and changed every time. It all started with BackOffice Small Business Server 4.0, which was then got upgraded to BackOffice Small Business Server 4.5 then to Microsoft Small Business Server 2000 then to Microsoft Small Business Server 2003 which then got upgraded to Microsoft Small Business Server 2003 R2 and finally to Microsoft Small Business Server 2008. These are some of the differences which could be thought of now, but there are lot more to it! Dont forget to browse through and enjoy the benefits of Small Business Server hosting.Small Business Server 2003 R2 is the updated version of SBS 2003, with its main focus on security. SBS 2003 R2 includes Update Services, which centralizes management of updates and patches. Elsewhere, the mailbox store limit for Exchange Server 2003 has increased to 75GB and the Premium version includes SQL Server 2005 Workgroup Edition. The upper limit of 75 users or devices still holds, but CALs have been improved to provide better access to additional Windows Server, Microsoft Exchange and SQL Server systems without the need to buy more licences. On the other hand, SBS 2008 includes the latest versions of component technologies including Windows Server 2008 SP2, Exchange Server 2007, Microsoft SQL Server 2008 (in the Premium edition), and Windows SharePoint. Services 3.0. SBS 2003 R2 includes x86 (32-bit) technology and SBS 2008 include x64 (64-bit) technology. In SBS 2003 R2, set up asks technical questions and allows you to place data stores in the UI but in Small Business Server 2008, setup doesnt ask technical questions, if you want some, look at the answer file to enter the migration path, or make modifications to setup, making it more predictable, easier and faster. In Small Business Server 2003 R2, Windows Firewall is disabled, which is otherwise in SBS 2008. In SBS 2003 R2, DHCP can be deployed on Router or SBS server, in SBS 2008, DHCP strongly recommended on SBS server which can be disabled using advanced console only.Also in SBS 2003 R2, there is a feature called To Do list, in SBS 2008, you will find Getting Started List. The User Templates in SBS 2003 R2 is renamed to User Roles in SBS 2008. In the earlier version, backup was NTBackup based, support for USB disk drive and Tape, in the new version, backup is based on new VSS technology, and is much quicker, but no longer supports tape. Earlier version only provided Email Reports Daily and Instant alerts from a defined list but SBS 2008 provides an extensible list of alerts and daily reports. No anti-virus is included in SBS 2003 but the new version includes 120 day trial versions of OneCare for the Server, and Forefront Security for Exchange.





  Similar Threads: Indian Construction Industry - News & Develepments Recruitment News and Entrance Exam Alerts Good news

----------

